# Alcest



## NeSchn (Dec 20, 2009)

These guys are absolutely amazing! I have been listening to them for 3 or 4 years, they started out as a Raw Black Metal band then everyone left but Neige so he made it into his own Shoegaze project. He released Le Secret which is phenomenal, that was a mix of Black Metal and Shoegaze, then he released Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde which is completely shoegaze with hints of Black Metal but no actually Black Metal vocals in it like Le Secret. He then hired a drummer into the band and they are releasing a new album January 2010, and they just released a new song a split EP with another band, its amazing!

Alcest - Percees De Lumiere (New song)


Alcest - Les Iris


----------



## EverlongNDS (Dec 25, 2009)

This is pretty interresting dude

But black metal,personaly i think that the voices are crap and the music is just to easy to play =|

but anyways,many kinds of music,for many kinds of ppl.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

EverlongNDS said:
			
		

> This is pretty interresting dude
> 
> But black metal,personaly i think that the voices are crap and the music is just to easy to play =|
> 
> but anyways,many kinds of music,for many kinds of ppl.



Yeah, I agree. I just love black metal for the melodies and the emotion. I personally like the singer of Alcest's black metal voice. Its full of emotion and I love it!


----------



## BionicC (Jan 1, 2010)

You've heard the Amesoeurs album, I take it?

http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=46747


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 1, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> You've heard the Amesoeurs album, I take it?
> 
> http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=46747



I've heard the EP, never got around to listening to the album yet. Is it good?


----------



## BionicC (Jan 5, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BionicC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. Haven't heard the EP so can't compare the two but it's a nice mix of shoegazey black metal and kinda French indie pop. Compared to what I've heard of Alcest (ie. very little) I'd say it's similar but with a heavier black metal influence.


----------

